# Ted's $1000 Money Shoot July 30th and 31 Perth



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Hey Ted, how is the planning going? Any updates?

Just wondering, for those archers with blown shoulders, are you allowing crossbows in your tournament?

What bows are you allowing to enter into your $1000.00 money shoot?

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

cross bows allowed ..... but NOT in the cash class... Posters being made up now ... things going good so far some sponsors on board and looks like maybe a bow or two for raffle or door prizes....already..


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Why can't crossbows with scope not compete in the money class? Most open shooters I know use min. 4power lense? just a question thanks Peter


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Ted please disregard my post in your thread thnaks Peter


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

a little help for Ted


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

But the poster dosen't say how much it is to shoot? Just $12 for dinner.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

blachhawk are you coming from winnipeg and thats not the poster .. geez people should read all the threads and all of the thread.. prices are as follows regular classes 30 dollars for 2 days and cash class is 55 dollars entry.. for 2 days with a minimum guaranteed pay out of $1000 in cash class and I said minimum 1000 dollars the more cash shooters the higher the pay out.. now lets hear the trash talk and see who steps up to the plate.. If you top guns want to register in advance I`ll let the masses know if the prize has grown .. but I need some commitment from you guys.. OH there is a substantial trophy to go with the cash as well.. and now I`m adding $300 guaranteed cash for the trad class as well 150 first 100 second and 50 third.. any real players out there...???


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

I probably wont come this year. Schedule is booked up this year. However my wife has family in London ON so it's not out of the realm of possibility for next year. And the $1000 cash is an eye opener!!! Will there be something like this next year?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Here`s hoping.. If enough people show up and post a positive response then maybe.. I have invested a fair chunk of change out of pocket for a charity shoot but its always good to give back...


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> .. geez people should read all the threads and all of the thread.. prices are as follows


Link?

My Sister has been bugging for a long time now for me to come out and visit her in Ottawa, sounds like a fun time.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

iron mike Hope you can make ... You`ll enjoy yourself rain or shine.. I guarantee it .........


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jeronimo thanks for posting flyer.. great you know how to use a computer... thanks


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> iron mike Hope you can make ... You`ll enjoy yourself rain or shine.. I guarantee it .........


Adding to my Calendar; what's the deadline to register if I may ask.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

don`t really have a dead line as of yet and registration is open sat mourning as well but I`m going to announce some pre registration so to speed things up and also so I can put the cash class shooters groups together... as you know cash class shooters will be mixed up with different shooters so as to keep it honest.. ...


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ted, I am more a pop gun than a top gun but I will donate to the money cause. Very much looking forward to this shoot.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thats what we need to hear thanks....


----------

